# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Aus der Arbeitswelt x 15



## krawutz (22 Nov. 2021)




----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2021)

Das erste Bild gilt für alle nachfolgenden 

:thx:


----------



## wusel (22 Nov. 2021)

Bild 5

das ist wohl die schwester von michel aus lönneberga ???? lol12


----------



## Tittelelli (22 Nov. 2021)

Bild 2 
Bauarbeiten am Berliner Flughafen


----------



## Tittelelli (22 Nov. 2021)

Bild 8
Autobahnmeisterei bei der Arbeit in Deutschland


----------



## comatron (24 Nov. 2021)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Und alles aus nachwachsenden Rohstoffen !


----------



## Marco2 (24 Nov. 2021)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

